# I´ve been invaded



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s not a room I go into every day or even every week, but I have been in there in the past 2 weeks when I found about half a dozen on each windowsill, but this morning theres an army of them. I have now cleaned all around the open windows, every nook and cranny in hope I will destroy the rest of the eggs or Larva. in the other side where the guest bedroom is (Heikes room) on top of the opened window I found dozens of sleeping ladybirds and I think half a dozen sleeping hornets, but no flies.
I´ve cleaner the windowsills and was about to hoover the floor and the battery ran out of steam, so now have to wait until it´s charged up.

My phone, that I put in my pocket this morning after I had already done one trip up and down the stairs, just to see how many steps I will do today in the house, says I have done 1,115.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. You gotta keep the batteries charged up and at the ready. I regularly go round the windows and sills with the Dust-Buster.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan. You gotta keep the batteries charged up and at the ready. I regularly go round the windows and sills with the Dust-Buster.
> 
> Ray.


In my living area sometimes I do things like that Ray, but not often, the older I get the more times I am saying, only I see it, but on Saturday Heike and Jürgen will be here for 2 weeks so I have to flick a duster over everywhere :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a plant pot in each room with a sweet liquid in them flies etc go in but don't come out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think these are a special sort of fly, a lot bigger than a house fly.
Someone down this road had the same kind of fly some years ago after their house was built, they were told it was because they were blocking their flight path, but this house has now been here for 15 years so that can´t be the reason.

I have cleared/hoovered up all flies now I will see if more hatch.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Us and a lot of other people around here suffer from "cluster flies".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluster_fly

I think they breed inside the house and then try to go out in the autumn. Thousands of them fly to the light and try to get out. Our lofts are sealed and so they just die on the floor - year after year. I think I will make an effort to try and eliminate them. The picture below is from May and was my first visit to the loft this year.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> Us and a lot of other people around here suffer from "cluster flies".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluster_fly
> 
> I think they breed inside the house and then try to go out in the autumn. Thousands of them fly to the light and try to get out. Our lofts are sealed and so they just die on the floor - year after year. I think I will make an effort to try and eliminate them. The picture below is from May and was my first visit to the loft this year.


That *could* possibly be what they are, but these are black, about the same size as bluebottles, they are also the same (I think) as the ones I found in the front porch that I thought had developed when the sun was out and opened the pine cones I had in there drying. I have hung 3 of the old fashioned fly catchers in the porch and have caught more over the past few days, the majority being stuck to the one hanging at the South facing window. How do you intend getting rid of them Paul?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We get loads of flies in our attic rooms. They come in out of the cold through the soffit and then congregate in the Velux window areas when the sun is out. Cold days like yesterday tend to finish them off at this time of year (well, those that I don't kill that is).

We had cluster flies on our property 2 properties ago. I used to let off the pest killing smoke bombs in the attic every autumn and spring which sorted them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There was an outbreak in the village a short while ago. All the, reported, ones were in West facing houses. House over the road had them and it is a brand new house. My mum had some in her house a few years ago and she was told they were from something that had died in the loft like a dead mouse or bird.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We get a lot of flies in the conservatory, Liz is forever hoovering them up, I have two dangly flypapers in there too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used an aerosol killer on a large gathering of hibernating flies in our loft years ago. We still have the carpet of bodies scattered all over the loft, big mistake as we should have used the vac.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> That *could* possibly be what they are, but these are black, about the same size as bluebottles, they are also the same (I think) as the ones I found in the front porch that I thought had developed when the sun was out and opened the pine cones I had in there drying. I have hung 3 of the old fashioned fly catchers in the porch and have caught more over the past few days, the majority being stuck to the one hanging at the South facing window. How do you intend getting rid of them Paul?


This part of our loft has been sealed off completely in 2020 and has no light so the flies are no bother in our living area. I think I will leave them again this year to see if there are fewer bodies to clear up. If they are not diminishing I might try a "bomb" technique next year.


----------

